# Sobre sensor de temperatura



## F (Oct 5, 2005)

Hola
estoy utilizando el sensor de temperatura LM19 (TO92), para lo cual he diseñado una placa con un microcontrolador. Mi duda puntual es si puedo sacar el LM19 de esta placa y llevarlo mediante un cable a una distancia de 1 metro o mas. En el datasheet menciona que algo de un flitro pero no acerca de que tipo de cable es mas conveniente utilizar. Si alguien tiene alguna experiencia en este tema se lo agradezco.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Te aconsejaría que utilices el sensor de temperatura LM35 el cual es autocalibrado. En mis montajes lo he utilizado en ambientes ruidosos a una distancia de casi 3 mts de la tarjeta de adquisición por medio de un cable blindado de micrófono.


----------



## F (Oct 7, 2005)

Gracias por la respuesta. Necesito medir temperaturas bajo cero y tener una fuente partida me complica el diseño, por eso utilizo el LM19 y no el LM35. Por lo que tengo entendido el problema de utilizar un cable es la capacidad y en el data sheet hay un circuito para evitar este problema. Probare con un cable de mic como mencionas. Gracias 
Slds


----------



## juanmo (Jun 28, 2007)

Hola, para utilizar el LM35 a temperaturas bajo cero no necesitas una fuente partida, sólo una referencia de tención para levantar el GND del integrado, por ejemplo un LM317, luego si le añadis una resistencia a masa como te indica el datasheet, por otro lado tenes que recordar que la salida ahora tiene un offset que dependerá de como configures el LM317, pero nada que no puedas arreglar con un operacional de de todas maneras tendras que utilizar para aplificar la tensión de salida para ser convertida por el uC


----------

